# Tegu Jumping Alot More?



## mguy (Jul 19, 2010)

He is jumping alot more now is this a sign he needs a bigger cage? He/She is about a year and a few months. What should be the Length x Width x Height of his final cage?


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

There can be different reasons why a Tegu jumps a lot to the top ( if you have a screen top ). It's either very hungry, has to poop and doesn't like to poop inside the enclosure, wants to free roam around or the enclosure is to small. How long is your Tegu ( from snout to tail tip ) ? How big is the enclosure ? Did your Tegu hibernate ? The reason why I'm asking if he hibernated is because even if you tell me the age of the Tegu it doesn't tell me how long he is. When Tegus hibernate they don't grow so the enclosure would last a lot longer for the Tegu to be in then for a Tegu that didn't hibernate. A full grown Tegu should have a enclosure of 8X4x4.


----------



## mguy (Jul 19, 2010)

yes i do have a screen top the enclosure is 4x2x2 my tegu is 2 feet and yes it did hibernate for 6 months


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the enclsoure is big enough for him/her. Have you tried to take him out and feed him all he wants ? Since he hibernated he is probably catching up on eating a lot of food now. So he can have enough fat stored for the next hibernation season. He is probably also in a growth spurt right now and all the food he eats goes to body mass. Sorry for saying he and not he/she.


----------



## mguy (Jul 19, 2010)

Got it so I should feed him all he wants?


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes  . But please make sure he gets a good diet ( no I'm not trying to say that you are not taking good care of him ). It is very important that he gets some frozen/thawed rodents 2 or 3 times a week because of the natural calcium they have in their bones. If he doesn't like any fruit or veggies you can make some baby food ( in a blender ). Then you can put that puree in a syringe ( without the needle ) and squirt the puree into the frozen/thawed rodent. You can get the syringe at any pharmacy. The fruits and/or veggies help witht the shedding and getting the natural vitamines.


----------



## mguy (Jul 19, 2010)

He likes fruits I give him a hopper every week his normal diet is ground turkey crickets superworms fruits and scrambled eggs as a treat


----------

